# Northeast Meet - Fall 2008



## freeride1685 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hello fellow Northeasterners!!

I have taken the liberty of starting this new post to get another northeast meet rolling, for all us stragglers who couldn't get to the most recent one and everyone else who is just sick of the computer screen and craves more real world car audio excitement!

this is the interest generated so far....

1. *freeride1685* - South Hadley, MA (western)
2. *chuyler1* - Millis, MA (eastern)
3. *MaXaZoR* - North New Jersey (meeting must be in October though)
4. *drocpsu* - seacoast area, NH (1 hr 15 min north of Boston) (i cant make it on oct 4 or 18-19)
5. *goodstuff*- central mass ( Willing to drive maybe an 1 1/2 hours max) Sundays are the best but if I have advance notice I can do other days.

and as goodstuff said, "it seems like southern or north central mass would be a good centralized location," as of right now.

please subscribe to this thread in replacement of the obsolete one!


----------



## seddon (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm in. NYC area


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks freeride.

For location, at this point I'm thinking someplace between Worcester and Springfield along the Mass Pike. That is easily accessible and equal-distant for people in N.H. and N.Y. and anything in between. Any objections?


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

if it's on a sunday and within no more than 2hrs driving distance i'm in.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

chuyler1 said:


> Thanks freeride.
> 
> For location, at this point I'm thinking someplace between Worcester and Springfield along the Mass Pike. That is easily accessible and equal-distant for people in N.H. and N.Y. and anything in between. Any objections?


Well looking at a map of mass I see wells state park in Sturbridge mass at the junction of 84 and 90 seems sort of centralized. I've never been, so I don't know if it would be ok to make a bunch of noise there. I also see a walmart 2 roads away, I see that as a possible 2nd option.We could go further north to make it easier on the northern most people but I think this is a happy medium. What do you all think? I tried to upload a map of the area but photobucket is crawling. I will try and get it up later today.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

You can upload photos directly to this site now. Click "Go Advanced" and then select "Manage Attachments".


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

chuyler1 said:


> You can upload photos directly to this site now. Click "Go Advanced" and then select "Manage Attachments".


Found the upload screen. Where is "Go Advanced" though? <EDIT: I see it now next to the save button, I was looking for it in the toolbar. >Anyways finally got it to work with photobucket. Here you go:










The red A is walmart. Disregard C. I wll check it out this weekend and let everyone know if it seems like a good area.


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

tcguy85 said:


> if it's on a sunday and within no more than 2hrs driving distance i'm in.


youre probably out of luck then. anywhere in that area is more than 2 hrs drive from where you are.


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

goodstuff said:


> Found the upload screen. Where is "Go Advanced" though? <EDIT: I see it now next to the save button, I was looking for it in the toolbar. >Anyways finally got it to work with photobucket. Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I looked at that google map a little closer. It looks like there's a parking lot in the state park that those little roads straight above your "A" lead to. That could be a good place to meet, and shouldn't have a number of people around like Wal-Mart would.


----------



## freeride1685 (Oct 3, 2007)

good planning...i am totally down for that location since it is like a half hour from my apt!

can someone propose a weekend that seems to work best?


----------



## freeride1685 (Oct 3, 2007)

interested...

1.* freeride1685* - South Hadley, MA (western)
2. *chuyler1* - Millis, MA (eastern)
3.* MaXaZoR* - North New Jersey (meeting must be in October though)
4. *drocpsu* - seacoast area, NH (1 hr 15 min north of Boston) (i cant make it on oct 4 or 18-19)
5. *goodstuff* - central mass ( Willing to drive maybe an 1 1/2 hours max) Sundays are the best but if I have advance notice I can do other days.
6. *seddon* - NYC area

possibly...

1. *tcguy85* - Hyde Park, NY (if he is willing to drive more than 2 hrs!)


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

freeride1685 said:


> interested...
> 
> 1.* freeride1685* - South Hadley, MA (western)
> 2. *chuyler1* - Millis, MA (eastern)
> ...


October 5? That would give everyone enough time to plan...and it will work with maxazor's, drocpsu and myselfs schedule/


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

goodstuff said:


> October 5? That would give everyone enough time to plan...and it will work with maxazor's, drocpsu and myselfs schedule/


I'd be down for an earlier meet but this seems to work best for everyone. I'm thinking of some kind of foodages to bring along. What do you all like that is simple to make?


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

dbl post


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

burgers and dogs works if the weather will hold out. Otherwise, we can just hit up a local pub or chain restaurant.

Location sounds good to me. 1hr 1min door to door, and I suspect anyone in the Boston area will have a similar ride if not shorter. I may also post this on the mp3car.com site since there are a few guys on that forum who have been itchin to meet up with others.


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

anybody have an address or something so i can mapquest it and see how far it is for me?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

tcguy85 said:


> anybody have an address or something so i can mapquest it and see how far it is for me?


Try New Boston Rd in Sturbridge Mass. I'll get the exact address when I go there, probably this weekend.


----------



## moosejuice (Oct 5, 2007)

Wish I could make thise one but the wife will be delivering our second son on Sept 22nd so I probably won't be able to get out to the meet.....

B-


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

moosejuice said:


> Wish I could make thise one but the wife will be delivering our second son on Sept 22nd so I probably won't be able to get out to the meet.....
> 
> B-


Is she going to deliver it till the 5th?  Jk. Congrats. Would be nice to see more people but I'm sure this won't be the last meet.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Ah ****, I'm landing on the 5th around 6pm. 
Is the date set in stone? I'll bring my $100 RTA set up 
I'm in Swampscott.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

I guess the date is not entirely set in stone. I think once we get 10 people we should make it set it stone thought just to be fair and not make it too difficult. What works for you?


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

goodstuff said:


> Try New Boston Rd in Sturbridge Mass. I'll get the exact address when I go there, probably this weekend.


it's 2 and a half hours for me. maaaaybe i'll go. it would be nice to meet some people off of here and see some other setups. we'll see what happens.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

goodstuff said:


> I guess the date is not entirely set in stone. I think once we get 10 people we should make it set it stone thought just to be fair and not make it too difficult. What works for you?


Anything after the 5th of October.

Thanks.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Mless5 said:


> Anything after the 5th of October.
> 
> Thanks.


How does Sunday October 12th work for everyone? I'm not going to keep moving the date around but if this date works better for everyone then everyone chime in and let me know.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

tcguy85 said:


> it's 2 and a half hours for me. maaaaybe i'll go. it would be nice to meet some people off of here and see some other setups. we'll see what happens.


I hope you can make it. I know i've enjoyed talking with you about various car audio stuff.


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

goodstuff said:


> Try New Boston Rd in Sturbridge Mass. I'll get the exact address when I go there, probably this weekend.


are you looking at the address for that Wal-Mart? Or for the parking lot in the park? 


Oct 12 should be ok for me also.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

drocpsu said:


> are you looking at the address for that Wal-Mart? Or for the parking lot in the park?
> 
> 
> Oct 12 should be ok for me also.



He was looking for an exact address to mapquest, I think. I think New Boston Rd is the road the state forest is on, just from looking at a map.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

The 12th is Columbus day weekend...so if people have plans for going somewhere on that weekend it won't work. I'm pretty sure I already have tentative plans for that weekend.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

chuyler1 said:


> The 12th is Columbus day weekend...so if people have plans for going somewhere on that weekend it won't work. I'm pretty sure I already have tentative plans for that weekend.


Hmm....good eye chuyler....I didn't realize that. Having to deal with traffic of any kind is something I try not to do and there would be way too many people on the road that weekend....Should we go back to the 5th? That's what I'm leaning towards ....what about during the week?I don't want to push it to far fowards like into freezing weather and what not.  EDIT: I don't want to keep changing the date because everyone is going to get confused and show up on the wrong days. I guess I have to say I'm sorry to Mless as I think we should have it on the 5th? I don't know...someone else chime in...I'm no leader.


----------



## jdc753 (Nov 14, 2007)

dang just stumbled in on this thread and would be very interested in joining up. I haven't been a member here too long but is nice to be part of a more SQ oriented crowd than the ca.com group. Not sure how far along my install will be by the time of the meet up but I should have the basics accomplished.

Subscribed to this thread and will keep track of it. I'm from Norton, MA, bout 10 minutes of the road from the now Comcast Center. 

Also I see Chuyler1 is from Millis, I drive route 115 through that town every day going to and from work in Framingham.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

jdc753 said:


> dang just stumbled in on this thread and would be very interested in joining up. I haven't been a member here too long but is nice to be part of a more SQ oriented crowd than the ca.com group. Not sure how far along my install will be by the time of the meet up but I should have the basics accomplished.
> 
> Subscribed to this thread and will keep track of it. I'm from Norton, MA, bout 10 minutes of the road from the now Comcast Center.
> 
> Also I see Chuyler1 is from Millis, I drive route 115 through that town every day going to and from work in Framingham.


Awesome. I'd like to check out your truck as this will be my next type of vehicle.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

The 5th sounds good to me. Weekdays won't work for most people (myself included) and if we get too deep into October or November it will be pretty cold out. I don't want to exclude anyone but we do need to get things rolling.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

chuyler1 said:


> The 5th sounds good to me. Weekdays won't work for most people (myself included) and if we get too deep into October or November it will be pretty cold out. I don't want to exclude anyone but we do need to get things rolling.


Ok. I agree. OCTOBER 5th is the date. I should be able to check out the area this afternoon or tomorrow and I will let everyone know.


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

goodstuff said:


> Ok. I agree. OCTOBER 5th is the date. I should be able to check out the area this afternoon or tomorrow and I will let everyone know.


October 4 Cheech and Chong are going to be playing at Hampton Beach, NH....I suspect that'll keep a few people out of the mix 

Seriously though, that's nice country out there and I'd like to be there, but I have customer coming in from overseas that weekend I think.


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

i'll try to make it.

what time are we thinking?


----------



## freeride1685 (Oct 3, 2007)

the 5th is great, keep me posted.


----------



## MSimz (Oct 7, 2007)

In - Hope I can get some work finished by then. It would be nice if my car actually played music at the time of this audio-oriented meet. I'm coming from Middletown, CT, so if anyone wants to go, not necessarily with their own vehicle, I'd be down with driving some clean, well showered folks.
- Mike


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

So today I went and looked at the wells state forest location and it really was too small, they wanted to charge for parking and I talked to the attenedent...it seems they are having a large group there on the 5th so basically a no go on all fronts....However, I spotted another location on my way back which I think will work...It's the long pond boat launch in rutland mass on rte 122. When I went there this morning around 11:30 there was one car in the whole lot. There weren't any houses around that I could see.I would imagine in oct that there really would be no one there....I'll be editing this post with a map shortly...I just wanted to get this out as my internets have been very spotty. Glad to see more interest. I'd say this place could hold maybe 30-50 cars/

There are two maps...one zoomed out and one zoomed in.


----------



## seddon (Apr 1, 2008)

Sounds good to me.Does anyone mind if I bring a few other cars along?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

seddon said:


> Sounds good to me.Does anyone mind if I bring a few other cars along?


I've never planned anything like this and I'd like it if someone else went and confirmed what I saw as being a good place before we get to many people...there is no gate until you get right up close to the boat launch so there is always access to the lot but I don't know if we are allowed to be there or if there will be some other thing going on on the same day...I suppose I could call the town but it ruins the element of surprise.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

The location doesn't bother me, but its pretty far off I90 for folks already driving a distance. 

I'll also throw in Hopkinton State Park in Hopkinton, MA. Its a good location of most of the people are coming from Eastern Mass, NH, and RI. However if we have people coming from NY, CT, and VT it would be a longer drive. It all depends on who's coming and where they're coming from.

I'll also add that a strip mall parking lot is perfectly fine if the weather is going to be poor (as in we can't grill out). I hope none of us are going to be thumpin rap music loud enough to disturb the neighbors...because that's a great way to break up a party.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

chuyler1 said:


> The location doesn't bother me, but its pretty far off I90 for folks already driving a distance.
> 
> I'll also throw in Hopkinton State Park in Hopkinton, MA. Its a good location of most of the people are coming from Eastern Mass, NH, and RI. However if we have people coming from NY, CT, and VT it would be a longer drive. It all depends on who's coming and where they're coming from.
> 
> I'll also add that a strip mall parking lot is perfectly fine if the weather is going to be poor (as in we can't grill out). I hope none of us are going to be thumpin rap music loud enough to disturb the neighbors...because that's a great way to break up a party.


It's about 20 min away from the other location. I like this location because as you said thumpin bass can rattle the neighbors real quick and theres really nothing around that whole area if people wanted to demo some subs.


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

Location looks good to me. Seems like a pretty decent sized parking lot away from most everything else. I guess the downside would be if they closed the gate? 

I doubt there will be many boaters launching in early october!

As for a time....How does 1 or 2pm sound?


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Sounds great to me


----------



## jdc753 (Nov 14, 2007)

Looks like things are coming along nicely. Will be cool to meet some other enthusiasts and hopefully get some ideas on what I can do to improve my setup. The date and time sounds pretty good to me. 







goodstuff said:


> Awesome. I'd like to check out your truck as this will be my next type of vehicle.


Thanks man, hopefully it will be complete or nearly complete lol. Seems to be going slow so far but its moving along at least.


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

jdc753 said:


> Thanks man, hopefully it will be complete or nearly complete lol. Seems to be going slow so far but its moving along at least.


Good for you. I don't think I've had a "complete" system (install-wise) for years. 

I once had a plan to complete mine before a fall meet. I don't think that's going to happen now. haha


----------



## jdc753 (Nov 14, 2007)

drocpsu said:


> Good for you. I don't think I've had a "complete" system (install-wise) for years.
> 
> I once had a plan to complete mine before a fall meet. I don't think that's going to happen now. haha


haha yea I understand how silly it is. I guess by finished I mean my tweeters won't be resting on the top of the dash with only the speaker wire to hold them up there  and maybe filling the gapping hole in my dash with something lol. 

Worst part is I know about a week after I finish workin on it I will find a deal on some new speakers or want to change things up somehow lol.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

drocpsu said:


> Location looks good to me. Seems like a pretty decent sized parking lot away from most everything else. I guess the downside would be if they closed the gate?
> 
> I doubt there will be many boaters launching in early october!
> 
> As for a time....How does 1 or 2pm sound?



I don't think they can close the gate...well not to the parking lot anyway, I did see a fence up by the boat launch but thats it. I guess they could use one of those wire ropes but I didn't see any posts at the entrance.

The only thing that concerns me is that it is a state owned property and the cops could shut us down if they wanted to be dicks because we have no permit...I know how much they like stereos. 

I was thinking earlier like 11, but if people are coming from further away then I don't want to make them get up at the crack ass of dawn on a Sunday just so they can make it on time. I guess I like 1 pm. Most people will have eaten by then so food wouldn't be much of an issue.


----------



## seddon (Apr 1, 2008)

goodstuff said:


> I've never planned anything like this and I'd like it if someone else went and confirmed what I saw as being a good place before we get to many people...there is no gate until you get right up close to the boat launch so there is always access to the lot but I don't know if we are allowed to be there or if there will be some other thing going on on the same day...I suppose I could call the town but it ruins the element of surprise.


It would be a good idea to call the town just so that there is no problems. Also it seems to be the perfect spot just for the fact that it is isolated so if someone wants to demo there setup there should be no problem. An alternate spot would not hurt just incase. As for the others cars I might bring they are also car audio fans (sq) but they are not on the forumns.


----------



## seddon (Apr 1, 2008)

goodstuff said:


> I don't think they can close the gate...well not to the parking lot anyway, I did see a fence up by the boat launch but thats it. I guess they could use one of those wire ropes but I didn't see any posts at the entrance.
> 
> The only thing that concerns me is that it is a state owned property and the cops could shut us down if they wanted to be dicks because we have no permit...I know how much they like stereos.
> 
> I was thinking earlier like 11, but if people are coming from further away then I don't want to make them get up at the crack ass of dawn on a Sunday just so they can make it on time. I guess I like 1 pm. Most people will have eaten by then so food wouldn't be much of an issue.


I would like to suggest 11:30 or 12 just because of going home, less traffic in the morning and shouoldn't be bad around 4 o'clock. If your 3 1/2 hours away a 9 o'clock wake up is not bad.


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

Whatever time is fine. I won't be able to make it until around 1-2.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

11:00 sounds good, if people want to arrive as early as 10:30 that should be fine too...more time to demo and tune. If weather is bad, pack a box lunch to eat if you'll be there before 1:00. If weather is good, is there a picnic area with a grill?

If people have laptops and RTAs, bring them too...I could definitely use some help tuning. I just installed yet another set of mids this weekend and all my previous settings need to be adjusted.


----------



## seddon (Apr 1, 2008)

I just wanna here some good setup and hopefully get my stuff to sound better. This forumn has helped me out alot now it's time to get some real tuning done.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Ok, so today's issue is whether or not to contact the town authorities... I can see it both ways...obviously it could be a good idea...but at the same time if they don't even know we are there....I guess cops could randomly drive by and shut us down/ Thoughts....and what agency in town? Are we going to have to pay for a permit?


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

How about not saying anything to anyone, but having a plan B close by that everyone could re-group if the local public servants cause trouble.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Hispls said:


> How about not saying anything to anyone, but having a plan B close by that everyone could re-group if the local public servants cause trouble.


That's what I was thinking but had no secondary location.


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

Is there a local audio shop you could contact? I suspect it would be like free advertizing for them and generate a lot of interest from the locals... Would be worth a try anyway.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Hispls said:


> Is there a local audio shop you could contact? I suspect it would be like free advertizing for them and generate a lot of interest from the locals... Would be worth a try anyway.


No, not really.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

I say we just show up and have a backup plan. Everyone should keep the goofing off to a minimum though. IE, keep the levels down except for short periods and don't do burn-outs in the parking lot. I've been to enough internet-sanctioned events to know that it only takes one ******* to ruin a good meet.


----------



## ehkewley (Jul 19, 2008)

I'd like to attend this meet. I've never been to one, but always wanted to go. I don't have anything to show off yet (new vehicle), but would be cool to meet up with some local membahs and hear some systems.


----------



## freeride1685 (Oct 3, 2007)

good good


----------



## jdc753 (Nov 14, 2007)

I finally got my tweeters fully installed last night as well as some tuning so I am somewhat ready for this meet lol. Would be nice also to get a good second opinion on how things sound since I am fairly new to this. I fiddled with things but would love to have someone else sit and listen with their known cd and give me an idea on what I am missing.

Should be a good time and hopefully the weather/location works out.


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

ehkewley said:


> I'd like to attend this meet. I've never been to one, but always wanted to go. I don't have anything to show off yet (new vehicle), but would be cool to meet up with some local membahs and hear some systems.


hey ehkewely, where in NH are you located? There's not too many from our state here on the boards.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

1. freeride1685 - South Hadley, MA (western)
2. chuyler1 - Millis, MA (eastern)
3. MaXaZoR - North New Jersey (meeting must be in October though)
4. drocpsu - seacoast area, NH (1 hr 15 min north of Boston) (i cant make it on oct 4 or 18-19)
5. goodstuff - central Mass 
6. seddon - NYC area
7. jdc753 - Norton, MA
8. ehkewley - NH, USA
9. MSimz - Middletown, CT

possibly...

tcguy85 - Hyde Park, NY (if he is willing to drive more than 2 hrs!)

Did I miss anyone? Just trying to keep track. I'll try to work out a back up plan soon if no one else does.


----------



## ehkewley (Jul 19, 2008)

drocpsu said:


> hey ehkewely, where in NH are you located? There's not too many from our state here on the boards.


Agreed, I have seen a couple of other newer members but I have not seen them post in this thread yet. I'm currently located in Nashua.. I miss being on the seacoast though.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

If you catch any active new englanders in other forums, drop them a line and let them know we are planning something.


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

ehkewley said:


> Agreed, I have seen a couple of other newer members but I have not seen them post in this thread yet. I'm currently located in Nashua.. I miss being on the seacoast though.


I live in the Seacoast area and love it. I think there is (or was) someone else on the boards that lives in Nashua. I just can't remember the name. I think they drove a Scion tC.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

So just keeping this thread alive. I'm going to check a few alternate locations this weekend since it was raining last weekend.


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

we got another northeast meet happening too if anybody wants to come join. it'll be in NYC so a little closer to me and to other people in NJ and such. not saying you should come to this one INSTEAD, maybe do both.  

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46509


----------



## ehkewley (Jul 19, 2008)

drocpsu said:


> I live in the Seacoast area and love it. I think there is (or was) someone else on the boards that lives in Nashua. I just can't remember the name. I think they drove a Scion tC.


Nice, yeah it's good to see others around locally. Scions seem pretty popular on this site. I'm driving a hyudai santa fe right now.. Do you know of any good fabricators in this area? I have some glasswork that I'd like done eventually, but don't have the experience.


----------



## jdc753 (Nov 14, 2007)

Bump it up, few weeks to go. Looking like its gonna be a busy weekend for me lol. Going to Derby, CT for a meet at a diesel shop on the 4th and then this meet on the 5th, should be a good time, with lots of driving lol. 

Hopefully the weather holds out and we get a good location.



ehkewley said:


> Nice, yeah it's good to see others around locally. Scions seem pretty popular on this site. I'm driving a hyudai santa fe right now.. Do you know of any good fabricators in this area? I have some glasswork that I'd like done eventually, but don't have the experience.


I am most certainly no expert but I would be willing to give ya some opinions on what your looking to accomplish. I was hesitant to do glasswork before but its actually not all that hard to do. I've only made 3 things so far but its easy to learn, just need some patience for the finishing process.


----------



## dany2k3m (Jun 4, 2008)

Is the event still on, don't mind stoping by as i am a newbie when it comes to audio stuff.


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

goodstuff said:


> 1. freeride1685 - South Hadley, MA (western)
> 2. chuyler1 - Millis, MA (eastern)
> 3. MaXaZoR - North New Jersey (meeting must be in October though)
> 4. drocpsu - seacoast area, NH (1 hr 15 min north of Boston) (i cant make it on oct 4 or 18-19)
> ...



hispls--- Cape Cod


Looks good for me. My guy from overseas changed his flight, so I should be able to make it.


----------



## freeride1685 (Oct 3, 2007)

can someone recap and include in the last post with all the names also the specific date, assumed time and also the specific location?

i would rather see it consolidated so nobody gets confused.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

freeride1685 said:


> can someone recap and include in the last post with all the names also the specific date, assumed time and also the specific location?
> 
> i would rather see it consolidated so nobody gets confused.


The meet is set for October 5th, 2008 at the Rutland boat launch in Rutland, MA on Rte 122. I think some people are arriving as early as 11:00. I should make it for lunch time. I spent some time looking at maps of the surronding towns yesterday and there seems like a few good alternate locations in oakham and barre, I think it was, but like I said I will check it out this weekend. If anyone has other ideas lets hear them. I'm also going to once again make a request to someone local in the area to go and confirm the boat launch as a good location. I've never been to anything like this and I don't want to be the leader of this meet for that reason.  I guess all I'm saying is people are coming in from all over and I'd hate to be the one to disappoint everyone. badstuff 

There are two maps...one zoomed out and one zoomed in.



















1. freeride1685 - South Hadley, MA (western)
2. chuyler1 - Millis, MA (eastern)
3. MaXaZoR - North New Jersey (meeting must be in October though)
4. drocpsu - seacoast area, NH (1 hr 15 min north of Boston) (i cant make it on oct 4 or 18-19)
5. goodstuff - Central Mass 
6. seddon - NYC area
7. jdc753 - Norton, MA
8. ehkewley - NH, USA
9. MSimz - Middletown, CT
10. dany2k3m - Boston, MA
11. Hispls - Cape Cod, MA
12. Camshaft - Cape Cod, MA

possibly...

tcguy85 - Hyde Park, NY (if he is willing to drive more than 2 hrs!)

How's that^?


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

Camshaft - Cape Cod, MA


----------



## freeride1685 (Oct 3, 2007)

looks good man, i cant wait!


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks for the recon work goodstuff!

Now let's hope for some good weather!


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

chuyler1 said:


> Thanks for the recon work goodstuff!
> 
> Now let's hope for some good weather!


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## jdc753 (Nov 14, 2007)

Might be a little chilly but hopefully we will be rain free. Should be a good time, especially if we get a decent turn out.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Anyone have a PPI DCX-730? If so I'd love to borrow your display for about 20 minutes so I can reconfigure mine. My display has gone completely blank and I'm having trouble getting a replacement screen.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Update coming soon here.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

I have one, Chuyler. I will be at the meet so you can borrow it then, but you have to teach me how to use it myself


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

I'll be updating soon with pics. Scooped a few sites yesterday but photobucket, my internet connection and also my neighbor's connection , are all being big bitches today.


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

Here's a link to a google map location of the boat launch. You can just change the first address with your own to get driving directions:

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sad...71.972036&sspn=0.030249,0.055275&ie=UTF8&z=14


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

So I went and checked out some sites on Sunday. First I went back to Rutland Boat launch and took pics and guessed how many cars would fit. I counted about 25, being conservative. There is a sign that says "parking for boat access only", but it's up by the fence so I'm guessing that's only for the fenced in lot. Here's the boat launch pics:












































If things don't go well here there is a hiking parking lot a few miles up 122 that will be perfect. Here it is:











I also checked out Moore State park in Paxton...It's useless.(No Pics)

Finally I went to White Hall Pond/Rutland state park. There is a gated area that will almost surly be closed in October. But there is a small area before the gate that would fit about 10 cars and there really is no way to block access to it. There was actually a car club having a meeting there when I went.


















Here's the area before the gate.









This would be a last resort.
I think 122 is a great area as I also saw a few other random spots along the road side that would fit 15-20 cars. I think this is going to work out, all we need now it good weather.


----------



## jdc753 (Nov 14, 2007)

sweet looks good so far, should be a good time as long as the weather holds out.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

One other thing. I don't see it being an issue as of yet, but I was wondering how everyone felt about limiting the size of the group to say, 25-30 cars? I think anymore and we will have problems finding a big enough lot. Again not a problem as of yet but just didn't want to get anyones hopes up. 
On a side note, my 360.2's bluetooth took a dump and I won't be able to do any tuning at the meet, which sucks but at least I still have sound.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

I doubt you'll get even 20 people to show up, no matter how many commit.


----------



## jdc753 (Nov 14, 2007)

chuyler1 said:


> I doubt you'll get even 20 people to show up, no matter how many commit.


Very true but hopefully a good 5-10 or so at the least would be nice.

I may only count as one person but some seem to think my truck counts as 2 vehicles lol.


----------



## freeride1685 (Oct 3, 2007)

i think that model was called the ford truck-and-a-half? or the F-3500 super duper take a nap at the gas pump duty?


----------



## Boston18 (Sep 24, 2008)

i might be able to make it, depends if i got my stuff in and off work


----------



## jdc753 (Nov 14, 2007)

freeride1685 said:


> i think that model was called the ford truck-and-a-half? or the F-3500 super duper take a nap at the gas pump duty?


haha, yea with the 38 gallon tank it takes a while to fill up, I probably could snag a pretty good nap lol.



Boston18 said:


> i might be able to make it, depends if i got my stuff in and off work


Sweet more the merrier, even if ya don't get your stuff installed try and come on out, maybe you could bring your gear and some tools and we could do some installing on your car.


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

chuyler1 said:


> I doubt you'll get even 20 people to show up, no matter how many commit.


agreed


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Anyone going to this meet know how to weld? I need some holds in my door welded shut and I want to weld some bracing for my 8"s m/b.


----------



## ehkewley (Jul 19, 2008)

jdc753 said:


> I am most certainly no expert but I would be willing to give ya some opinions on what your looking to accomplish. I was hesitant to do glasswork before but its actually not all that hard to do. I've only made 3 things so far but its easy to learn, just need some patience for the finishing process.


That would be cool, thanks. Yeah I've done no install work on my latest vehicle.. mostly because I lack a decent garage at the moment.


Thanks for the outdoor shots of the site GoodStuff.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

MaXaZoR said:


> Anyone going to this meet know how to weld? I need some holds in my door welded shut and I want to weld some bracing for my 8"s m/b.


Could you use minute weld for the smaller holes?


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm not sure what Minute Weld is, but I would like to do it right the first time. I think I have someone who can help me.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

goodstuff said:


> The meet is set for October 5th, 2008 at the Rutland boat launch in Rutland, MA on Rte 122. I think some people are arriving as early as 11:00.


I'd like to see everyone on this list confirm that they will be coming. I'm going to send out a PM to everyone to be sure. If we don't get confirmation from certain people a change in location may be in order to make the meet more convenient for those who are coming.

Also keep in mind that there is a Patriots game at 4:15PM. For me that means I'll be leaving around 2:30 or so to get back in time for kickoff.

1. freeride1685 - South Hadley, MA (western)
2. chuyler1 - Millis, MA (eastern) - *confirmed 11:00*
3. MaXaZoR - North New Jersey (meeting must be in October though)
4. drocpsu - seacoast area, NH (1 hr 15 min north of Boston) (i cant make it on oct 4 or 18-19)
5. goodstuff - Central Mass 
6. seddon - NYC area
7. jdc753 - Norton, MA
8. ehkewley - NH, USA
9. MSimz - Middletown, CT
10. dany2k3m - Boston, MA
11. Hispls - Cape Cod, MA
12. Camshaft - Cape Cod, MA
possibly...
tcguy85 - Hyde Park, NY (if he is willing to drive more than 2 hrs!)


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

sorry. i won't be making it. i got invited to the other meet thats in queens. thats only about an hour and a half away. so i'll be going there. sorry guys. looks like ya got quite a list of attendees though.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

No prob. Makes sense. Thanks for responding.

1. freeride1685 - South Hadley, MA (western)
2. chuyler1 - Millis, MA (eastern) - *confirmed 11:00*
3. MaXaZoR - North New Jersey (meeting must be in October though)
4. drocpsu - seacoast area, NH (1 hr 15 min north of Boston) (i cant make it on oct 4 or 18-19)
5. goodstuff - Central Mass
6. seddon - NYC area
7. jdc753 - Norton, MA
8. ehkewley - NH, USA
9. MSimz - Middletown, CT
10. dany2k3m - Boston, MA
11. Hispls - Cape Cod, MA
12. Camshaft - Cape Cod, MA
tcguy85 - Hyde Park, NY - *canceled*


----------



## jdc753 (Nov 14, 2007)

I am planning on coming, got a little meet up on saturday and then this on sunday so should be a good weekend.



chuyler1 said:


> No prob. Makes sense. Thanks for responding.
> 
> 1. freeride1685 - South Hadley, MA (western)
> 2. chuyler1 - Millis, MA (eastern) - *confirmed 11:00*
> ...


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

chuyler1 said:


> 1. freeride1685 - South Hadley, MA (western)
> 2. chuyler1 - Millis, MA (eastern) - *confirmed 11:00*
> 3. MaXaZoR - North New Jersey (meeting must be in October though)
> 4. drocpsu - seacoast area, NH (1 hr 15 min north of Boston) (i cant make it on oct 4 or 18-19)
> ...


You guys are gonna laugh at my ****box.


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

Update:

1. freeride1685 - South Hadley, MA (western)
2. chuyler1 - Millis, MA (eastern) - *confirmed 11:00*
3. MaXaZoR - North New Jersey (meeting must be in October though) - *- Confirmed 11ish*
4. drocpsu - seacoast area, NH (1 hr 15 min north of Boston) - *confirmed 12'ish*
5. goodstuff - Central Mass - *confirmed 11:30-12:00*
6. jdc753 - Norton, MA - *confirmed*
7. ehkewley - NH, USA
8. MSimz - Middletown, CT
9. dany2k3m - Boston, MA
10. Hispls - Cape Cod, MA
11. Camshaft - Cape Cod, MA
Canceled:
1. tcguy85 - Hyde Park, NY (if he is willing to drive more than 2 hrs!) - *canceled*
2. seddon - NYC area - *canceled*


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

MaXaZoR - North New Jersey - Confirmed 11ish


----------



## seddon (Apr 1, 2008)

Seddon sorry fellas


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

seddon said:


> Seddon sorry fellas


So your out? It's ok. We'll see you next time.


----------



## ehkewley (Jul 19, 2008)

Update:

1. freeride1685 - South Hadley, MA (western)
2. chuyler1 - Millis, MA (eastern) - *confirmed 11:00*
3. MaXaZoR - North New Jersey (meeting must be in October though) - *- Confirmed 11ish*
4. drocpsu - seacoast area, NH (1 hr 15 min north of Boston) - *confirmed 12'ish*
5. goodstuff - Central Mass - *confirmed 11:30-12:00*
6. jdc753 - Norton, MA - *confirmed*
7. ehkewley - NH, USA *confirmed 11:30-12*
8. MSimz - Middletown, CT
9. dany2k3m - Boston, MA
10. Hispls - Cape Cod, MA
11. Camshaft - Cape Cod, MA

Canceled:

1. tcguy85 - Hyde Park, NY (if he is willing to drive more than 2 hrs!) - *canceled*
2. seddon - NYC area - *canceled*


----------



## freeride1685 (Oct 3, 2007)

ehkewley said:


> Update:
> 
> 1. freeride1685 - South Hadley, MA (western) *confirmed, 11:30ish*
> 2. chuyler1 - Millis, MA (eastern) - *confirmed 11:00*
> ...


there, i updated with my status.


----------



## jdc753 (Nov 14, 2007)

looking like its gonna be a halfway decent turn out. Hopefully I can get the dash back in my truck before this weekend. Can't wait to hear some of these installs and hopefully get some ideas on what I can do better in mine.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

I just picked up a RF360.2 to replace my PPI DCX-730. Not sure if I'll get it in by the weekend but if I do I might actually be able to do some tuning...of course the battery in my laptop is dead (doh!).


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

chuyler1 said:


> I just picked up a RF360.2 to replace my PPI DCX-730. Not sure if I'll get it in by the weekend but if I do I might actually be able to do some tuning...of course the battery in my laptop is dead (doh!).


You can use my palm treo, I won't be using it.  I think I'm going to make a disc with 4 or 5 tracks that I know well to listen to other systems.
A few of the tracks are very revealing of problem areas. ( at least in my setup). One track to really show what time alignment can do, One track will be a bass test and the other will prolly be something from one of the Focal discs.


----------



## jdc753 (Nov 14, 2007)

goodstuff said:


> You can use my palm treo, I won't be using it.  I think I'm going to make a disc with 4 or 5 tracks that I know well to listen to other systems.
> A few of the tracks are very revealing of problem areas. ( at least in my setup). One track to really show what time alignment can do, One track will be a bass test and the other will prolly be something from one of the Focal discs.


I like this idea for sure. I had to disconnect my batteries the other day so the little tuning I had done went out the window, just fiddled with a few things while driving to get it decent but certainly could use more. 

Got all the focal discs downloaded as well as the IASCA phase test track but have yet to get a chance to burn them.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

jdc753 said:


> I like this idea for sure. I had to disconnect my batteries the other day so the little tuning I had done went out the window, just fiddled with a few things while driving to get it decent but certainly could use more.
> 
> Got all the focal discs downloaded as well as the IASCA phase test track but have yet to get a chance to burn them.


What are you using to tune?


----------



## jdc753 (Nov 14, 2007)

goodstuff said:


> What are you using to tune?


Maybe I am using the word "tune" a bit loosely lol 

Got my ear, and some music  Mostly just a collection of songs I enjoy and some songs I feel express certain points well and such. Just turning the knob and pushing buttons on my 9887 (my only processing unit.) Also first time around I had my dad do some of it with me since he does a lot of live shows and has a few tracks that he knows EXACTLY how they should sound. 

Plans for future tuning though will be getting the "$100 RTA" setup as well as burning all the focal discs and any other tuning track I can utilize. For some odd reason I have this sinking feeling that I will be buying more audio related gear in the future now lol.


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

goodstuff said:


> I think I'm going to make a disc with 4 or 5 tracks that I know well to listen to other systems.


This is always a good idea because you know what it sounds like in your car and gives you an accurate point of reference to compare to others.

It's looking like it will be a decent turnout. Let's hope the weather is good for us!


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

I just purchased my "$100 RTA". Between that and the RF360 I should have total control of my system whenever I have my Laptop in the car.

The 360 is currently just blinking so there may be a problem with it. I got it from a friend so I've got a email into him and an email into RF tech support.

Regardless, the system sound pretty decent as configured with my DCX so people can listen and critique on that basis. I should also throw together a demo CD. Otherwise I'll be swapping CDs like crazy as I listen to other systems.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Chuyler - do you think you can give me a hand on sunday tuning my system with the DCX 730? Also if anyone has any good 1M RCA's laying around, I'm looking for a pair.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Sure...I won't have my RTA in time though. Shipping was free so that probably means I'll get it in 7-10 days.

Is your display working completely? If so is there a chance I could borrow it for a few minutes to figure out what settings I'm using on mine? Before I install the RF360 I'd like to know where I left off with my tuning...but my display has gone completely blank.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm not 100% sure if the display is working, I never powered the unit on yet. I hopefully will have my amp rack finished and everything installed by thursday so I will have to let you know. According to the person I bought it from it was 100% BNIB never powered.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

MaXaZoR said:


> Also if anyone has any good 1M RCA's laying around, I'm looking for a pair.


Do you mind if they are purple? They are streetwires nib. Using a few sets of them in my current install to connect the 360.2 to the jl 6 channel and have had no issues. Here's a pic:










The only thing I don't like about them is where they split to two wires from one wire, the piece they split off of is kind of big and didn't sit flat enough in my install and makes bump ups in the carpet.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

chuyler1 said:


> I just purchased my "$100 RTA". Between that and the RF360 I should have total control of my system whenever I have my Laptop in the car.
> 
> The 360 is currently just blinking so there may be a problem with it. I got it from a friend so I've got a email into him and an email into RF tech support.
> 
> Regardless, the system sound pretty decent as configured with my DCX so people can listen and critique on that basis. I should also throw together a demo CD. Otherwise I'll be swapping CDs like crazy as I listen to other systems.


Try hitting the reset button. I think I had to do that on mine when I first got it. I want to try it again but I am afraid I will lose sound for the meet. It would be just my luck. Yeah that was my main reason for making a cd, less wear and tear of other peoples equipment. Here's a link to the weather, glad we have been getting rain the past few days, should be good for sunday.

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...te=BOX&textField1=42.3628&textField2=-71.9519

I've got to clean up my install a bit so you guys don't laugh at me.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

goodstuff said:


> Try hitting the reset button. I think I had to do that on mine when I first got it. I want to try it again but I am afraid I will lose sound for the meet. It would be just my luck. Yeah that was my main reason for making a cd, less wear and tear of other peoples equipment. Here's a link to the weather, glad we having been getting rain the past few days, should be a good day.
> 
> http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...te=BOX&textField1=42.3628&textField2=-71.9519
> 
> I've got to clean up my install a bit so you guys don't laugh at me.


By reset button you mean the recessed "pin reset" button right? Tried that with the unit on, off, and totally disconnected. Still just flashes when I boot it up. Do I need to connect RCAs or anything? Right now it's just hooked up to my 12v bench power supply.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

chuyler1 said:


> By reset button you mean the recessed "pin reset" button right? Tried that with the unit on, off, and totally disconnected. Still just flashes when I boot it up. Do I need to connect RCAs or anything? Right now it's just hooked up to my 12v bench power supply.


Yes, the pin reset. I think it's near the power/ground/remote plug. I didn't try mine totally disconnected but I grew a pair and tried it today after work with the ignition both on and off but it didn't help (or hurt). I didn't think to try it with the power totally disconnected. Is that what rockford fosgate suggested you do? I have no idea about the rca's, though my guess is it wouldn't matter.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Talked to RF, they said it needs to be sent back to them for a new bluetooth module...a tune of $137 if I don't have a receipt for it.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

chuyler1 said:


> Talked to RF, they said it needs to be sent back to them for a new bluetooth module...a tune of $137 if I don't have a receipt for it.


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=47096

Post#9.

Goodnight/


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

chuyler1 said:


> Talked to RF, they said it needs to be sent back to them for a new bluetooth module...a tune of $137 if I don't have a receipt for it.


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=47096

Post#9.

Goodnight.


----------



## ehkewley (Jul 19, 2008)

thread veering off topic..


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Back on topic. So we've got a total of 7 confirmed, 4 unconfirmed, and 2 canceled. Since 11:30 seems to be the meeting time, I'm not going to rush to get there by 11:00.

Update:
1. freeride1685 - South Hadley, MA (western) *confirmed, 11:30ish*
2. chuyler1 - Millis, MA (eastern) - *confirmed 11:30*
3. MaXaZoR - North New Jersey (meeting must be in October though) - *- Confirmed 11ish*
4. drocpsu - seacoast area, NH (1 hr 15 min north of Boston) - *confirmed 12'ish*
5. goodstuff - Central Mass - *confirmed 11:30-12:00*
6. jdc753 - Norton, MA - *confirmed*
7. ehkewley - NH, USA *confirmed 11:30-12*
8. MSimz - Middletown, CT
9. dany2k3m - Boston, MA
10. Hispls - Cape Cod, MA
11. Camshaft - Cape Cod, MA
Canceled:
1. tcguy85 - Hyde Park, NY (if he is willing to drive more than 2 hrs!) - *canceled*
2. seddon - NYC area - *canceled

*Could someone post the google maps link to the exact meeting spot so everyone can print out their own directions?


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

goodstuff said:


> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=47096
> 
> Post#9.
> 
> Goodnight.


Good night indeed. I'll give them another call tomorrow.


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

CAMSHAFT CAPE COD, MA Confirmed 11:00


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

chuyler1 said:


> Back on topic. So we've got a total of 7 confirmed, 4 unconfirmed, and 2 canceled. Since 11:30 seems to be the meeting time, I'm not going to rush to get there by 11:00.
> 
> Update:
> 1. freeride1685 - South Hadley, MA (western) *confirmed, 11:30ish*
> ...



Already did here: 


drocpsu said:


> Here's a link to a google map location of the boat launch. You can just change the first address with your own to get driving directions:
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sad...71.972036&sspn=0.030249,0.055275&ie=UTF8&z=14


Just insert your own address into the starting location to get directions.

Also, I updated the comfirmed list above.


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

Weather's still looking like it's going to be pretty nice. This should make for a good day.

http://www.weather.com/outlook/travel/businesstraveler/weekend/USMA0357?from=36hr_topnav_business


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Excellent! 

Contacted Rockford Fosgate again. They're going to fix my 3Sixty free of charge.

My $100 RTA came in yesterday but I haven't had a chance to play with it yet. I might mess around with gain settings and stuff before the meet but that's about all I can do w/o a functional DCX display. Since my laptop doesn't have a working battery there is no sense bringing it on Sunday.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Woot. Weather still looks good. I will be there provided my car doesn't break down. It's bogging down hard around 30-40 mph. Changed the fuel filter and it helped a bit but the problem is still there. Seems like the exhaust is plugged but they didn't have the piece I needed to fix it. Well all I really need to fix it is a broomstick but I figured I have to tear it apart anyway so I might as well replace the piece that is rotten.


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

goodstuff said:


> Woot. Weather still looks good. I will be there provided my car doesn't break down. It's bogging down hard around 30-40 mph. Changed the fuel filter and it helped a bit but the problem is still there. Seems like the exhaust is plugged but they didn't have the piece I needed to fix it. Well all I really need to fix it is a broomstick but I figured I have to tear it apart anyway so I might as well replace the piece that is rotten.


Well, hopefully you'll be able to make it out tomorrow still!


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

catalytic converters maybe? I had an old car that did that, turned out the cats were completely clogged.


----------



## MSimz (Oct 7, 2007)

chuyler1 said:


> I'd like to see everyone on this list confirm that they will be coming. I'm going to send out a PM to everyone to be sure. If we don't get confirmation from certain people a change in location may be in order to make the meet more convenient for those who are coming.
> 
> Also keep in mind that there is a Patriots game at 4:15PM. For me that means I'll be leaving around 2:30 or so to get back in time for kickoff.
> 
> ...



On a side note, how long does everyone expect to stay?


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

I'll be there until around 2:00-2:30. After that I've got to head back because I'm watching the pats game with family from out of town.


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

I'll probably be there until most people decide to start heading out.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

I'll be there for a few hours...on a side note does anyone carry jumper cables?I'm usually good for 1-2 cd's worth of time playing with the car off at max volume but still a good thing to bring./


----------



## freeride1685 (Oct 3, 2007)

****ty, slept late...time to head out NOW


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

I just got back to the CAPE. It was nice meeting you all. Everyone of you have unique cars! It was a pleasure listening to the ones that I did get to. I just wish I could have helped all of you.

Highlights for me were....

Seeing some OWII's 
Going for a test drive in a Mazdaspeed 6!
Getting Drocpsu's midbass to crank!!!


----------



## ehkewley (Jul 19, 2008)

I apologize for not being able to make it. I was pretty sick late last night throwing up.. and not from party liqour either 

Did anyone take pics?


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

I didn't see any cameras out....


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Sorry, I got 10 minutes down the road before I realized I left without my camera...but you can see lots of pics of my car by clicking on my signature 

It was nice meeting all of you, I wish I could have stayed longer to listen to everyone's system, but the ones I did hear all had unique qualities and I definitely have some work to do on my system now.

Thanks for the honest critique Cam...but do think you were going easy on me...feel free to lay down the dirt on what you thought of my system. I know I'll be focusing on time-alignment, the 4KHz crossover point area that gets a little peaky and maybe some tweaking of the subwoofer to bring the bass more to the front...as soon as my RF 3Sixty gets back from repair.

Oh, and Cam, here's the little contest and article I was talking about...
(contest and my essay are linked in the post, article is attached as a PDF)
http://www.mazdas247.com/forum/showthread.php?t=123628126&highlight=road+track


----------



## jdc753 (Nov 14, 2007)

Was definitely a good time. Nice to meet everyone and listen to some nice setups too. Gave me a much better idea for what I need to listen to in my truck to get it tuned better. Sadly I had my camera in my truck but totally forgot to take any pictures. 

Was great to sit in some different cars and hear the different setups for sure, gives me more motivation to get mine cleaned up and sounding good. 

Hopefully we can do it again in the spring or sometime.


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

Great meet yesterday. I also had my camera in my back seat, but didn't take any pictures. I thought about it. I don't know why I didn't. It was great meeting everyone and hearing your systems. I love how you guys have no problems cutting your cars apart to get stuff installed how you want it. I am not so bold. 

Cam, thanks for taking the time to tune my car. It sounds great. Also, what's the possibility of getting a couple of your demo tracks? There were some that were really excellent and I'd love to add to my demo disk.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

> Seeing some OWII's


LOL, next time your in NJ swing and I'll let you hear them 

I finally got things staightened out with the wiring last minute I wish I could have stayed longer to get some help tuning. It sucks that the Hifonics Pluto left channel crapped out. I was great meeting all you guys, hopefully we can do one more meet before the weather gets too cold. Like Camshaft if any of you guys ever need fabrication help I'll be more than happy to offer any help or advice.


----------



## jdc753 (Nov 14, 2007)

drocpsu said:


> Cam, thanks for taking the time to tune my car. It sounds great. Also, what's the possibility of getting a couple of your demo tracks? There were some that were really excellent and I'd love to add to my demo disk.


X2 on this right here. Didn't seem to get much of a break from the tuning but I had wanted to pop some of those demo discs into my computer and rip some of the tracks so I could have them for future reference. Either that or let me know the names of the discs and I will run out and buy em, always good to have some tuning music to get a baseline from.


----------



## freeride1685 (Oct 3, 2007)

good to meet you guys, next time i promise i will have some speakers in my car, lol.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Well I'm glad yesterday turned out well. 4 oclock came fast as a fart. It was good to meet everyone and put faces to screennames. chuyler1, The sub running free air was interesting and I also remember thinking your setup was amazingly clean and clear. I've wanted to hear the tbi's for a while. drocpsu, you had some real nice bass output at low volume. I wish I had listened to your setup a bit more or at least with my own disc. jdc753, I was impressed with your cpu/display, Just like running IB, it's an idea I have toyed with in the past. I also liked your idea of the center console sub, I might do the same in the future. Maxazor, it was a shame you couldn't get your system going in time, I would have loved to have heard a 3 way setup, especially the hiquiphons. That ads amp was also interesting to see.I hope you like those rca's. Freeride1865, What can I say to the guy who has no speakers of any kind installed but organizes the meet anyways. Good to meet you and share a laugh about expanding foam. Camshaft thanks for making the trip all the way from the cape. I think I learned a few things just by watching you adjust and evaluate my setup. I'm sure i'll hit you up for some tuning lessons in the future.


----------



## freeride1685 (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks for the praise, goodstuff, regardless of the substance...and i forward your praise of those like Camshaft, jdc753, Maxazor....for bringing your systems, regardless of quirks and shortcomings...i was thrilled to learn that goodstuff paid like 60 or so for a set of JL VR series comps, which are usually much more, and got so much performance out of them....i am simultaneoulsly bummed that maxazor did not get his hiquphons running solid while i was there, but as he said, includling many, they are amazing tweeters to be heard.

i will assure those who i met that i will have speakers next time, and that any support is appreciated and will be accounted for in the next install thread

PZ!!!

i want to


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

goodstuff said:


> jdc753, I was impressed with your cpu/display, Just like running IB, it's an idea I have toyed with in the past. I also liked your idea of the center console sub, I might do the same in the future.


Speaking of the console sub...I just saw this in HillbillySQ's install log. He did the same thing: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=47831


----------



## jdc753 (Nov 14, 2007)

goodstuff said:


> jdc753, I was impressed with your cpu/display,


Thanks man, hopefully the stereo will be a bit better next time around, as well as getting the cpu fully integrated or at least get all the software added/smoothed out now that the hardware is installed. Definitely gotta move that power wire to fix that hiss and rerun a few other wires 



freeride1685 said:


> thanks for the praise, goodstuff, regardless of the substance...and i forward your praise of those like Camshaft, jdc753, Maxazor....for bringing your systems, regardless of quirks and shortcomings...i was thrilled to learn that goodstuff paid like 60 or so for a set of JL VR series comps, which are usually much more, and got so much performance out of them....i am simultaneoulsly bummed that maxazor did not get his hiquphons running solid while i was there, but as he said, includling many, they are amazing tweeters to be heard.
> 
> i will assure those who i met that i will have speakers next time, and that any support is appreciated and will be accounted for in the next install thread
> 
> ...


Thanks for getting the ball rolling on this whole thing, and great for ya to show up even without any audible audio in your car lol. Looking forward to the next build thread and hearing it when we all get together again. 



drocpsu said:


> Speaking of the console sub...I just saw this in HillbillySQ's install log. He did the same thing: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=47831


Thanks man, gonna check it out and hopefully I can get started on building mine in the near future. Gonna have to start going through all the build threads one by one, seems even if they aren't even remotely a similar vehicle as mine or same equipment there is always a little something that I can learn and use or adapt to use in my own install.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Hey guys, Again great meeting all of you guys finally. I feel terrible for having all those issues, next time I promise to leave the sick girlfriend at home  I plan on hosting a meet in New Jersey on Nov 1st or 2nd if you guys are interested. I plan on working with a local shop as a location so maybe we can get some friendly competetion going. Camshaft I'm sure I'll be talking to you again, and thanks for all your help.


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

NO problem dude...... ygpm


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Bringing this back from the dead...I see the boston group is active again...maybe we can get both groups to meet together. I have new ideas and equipment, and the same old rusting ****box.


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

Count me in. Missed fall meetup due to Cheech and Chong show....was totally worth it though.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Hispls said:


> Count me in. Missed fall meetup due to Cheech and Chong show....was totally worth it though.


There was a small cheech and chong show in the woods just before the last meet...I was the only one there though


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

goodstuff said:


> There was a small cheech and chong show in the woods just before the last meet...I was the only one there though




LMFAO

Seriously, was up in NH for the show at the Club Casino.... Figured they probably won't go on tour again...Tommy Chong's wife is a serious MILF and was actually pretty funny as their opening act.

How was that location this fall? Would it work in the spring? Big enough? any trouble with the locals? Central to all members interested still?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

It was good. It was a boat launch so it will prolly be q cluster **** in the spring. If you search for northeast meet you'll see pics. There was another location that was a hiking trail parking lot that would work though.


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

Speaking of which, you and I never hooked up here on the cape....fishing will be starting in about 3 weeks and that'll be competing for my time, though I have a ton of work I want to do on my car too.


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

We could do a Spring Meet on the Cape......I have mutiple places where we could meet.

I would love to get some sound damping help with the Diesel......

BTW Goodstuff I am ready to talk.....PM me your Phone #....


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Without going into detail, things have gotten rough for me so I won't be able to make it anywhere for a few weeks.


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

uhhh oh..... I hope everything works out......


----------

